# Printing to Transfer Paper Resolution



## rookie905 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 

If I were to find a jpg and want to print it on transfer paper and then on My T, What would be the minimum required DPI resolution I should use? 

When I import the pic to illustrator or photoshop and re-size it becomes very pixelated, will these pixels be prominent on the transfer too? 

Look forward to your input.
Thanks


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

it depends.

you can look at the graphic on your screen with the Magnify tool and see the Pixel edge quality.

Mind you a lot of times when you look at it on paper it looks fine.

I would say at least 300 dpi.... again it depends on the art.


----------



## rookie905 (Aug 15, 2006)

hhmmmm....

let's say this was the art 

http://image.guardian.co.uk/sys-images/Guardian/Pix/arts/2003/02/04/Jay-Z_square.jpg

let's say i went to this web address ... copy the pic and then wanted to transfer it to a T. The pic is so small and low res ... anything I can do to make it a decent looking transfer. 

Thanks !


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

to enlarge that photo to 12x14 for example, you would need to spend a few hrs with a paint type program fixing it up. 

Note, you will never run in to that problem with peeps photos off the web cause you cant reproduce them into transfers and sell them... without permission anyways.


----------



## rookie905 (Aug 15, 2006)

O course not ... that example was strictly hypothetical 

Fixing it up in paint how?
What steps would I take to make a pic like that into something transferable -and look crisp. 

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There is this one photoshop plugin (I think) that can do a pretty good job at increasing the resolution of an image and still have the quality stay decent.

I can't remember the name of the plugin, but I think it's pretty expensive. Maybe someone else knows the one I'm thinking of?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

rookie905 said:


> What steps would I take to make a pic like that into something transferable -and look crisp.


many times peeps send us small size JPGs because they assume that we can work with them. Sometimes we can and it only takes the art dep. a short time to re-create the graphic other times it could require a lot of hrs ($60/hr) to bring the graphic to screen/film ready stage.

When it is a big job to fix, to tell the client will need to pay a few $100 to extra to make a 50 transfer order, its not wise.

What we do is ask the client for the contact person that created the art originally (photo etc.). Most of the time we get the contact and from there it's easy sailing, since they can now provide the art that we can work with. Without taking the job into over-budget. 

As for the software, du-no ?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Keep this in mind.. large to small.. good
small to large bad.
You need to start out with something of decent size if you going to blow it up I usually dont go more that 3 time the size. If someone gives me a 4 x 6 print to scan and wants a 8x 10 print on a shirt for a tee I usually can do it but it is pushing it, If it is a 5 x 7 better it gets better. I scan at 300 DPI.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This about.com page has popups, but also has good links to software that can do what you're asking:
http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/increaseresolution/

I think the one I was thinking about was genuine fractals.


----------

